# Want to advertise something



## toby123 (13 Dec 2009)

How many posts do I need? Even a rough figure would help, or you could tell me by PM. It's a bit annoying.


----------



## Steve Austin (13 Dec 2009)

Just a few more. its to stop folk just joining to use CC to advertise their stuff for sale. its meant to promote users contributing to the forum i think


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2009)

Hi toby123,

I appreciate it may seem annoying, but new members are initially excluded from posting in the Classified forums to help protect the community from opportunistic sales people whose intent is solely to use CycleChat for their own commercial gain.

When you register, a random number (_between 25 and 50_) is used to denote your minimum post count for posting rights in the Classifieds section.

Getting involved in the forums and becoming an active part of the CycleChat community will allow you to benefit from the Classified forums in due course. Try again in a few posts time. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## toby123 (14 Dec 2009)

Admin said:


> When you register, a random number (_between 25 and 50_) is used to denote your minimum post count for posting rights in the Classifieds section.



That's quite clever.


----------

